# Newest addition!



## bipolar_bear (Mar 21, 2016)

Finally acquired my first python! A beautiful little hypo bredli noodle


----------



## Snapped (Mar 21, 2016)

Congrats, lovely looking Bredli!


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 21, 2016)

Well done! Did you decide to set up a click clack?


----------



## Herpo (Mar 21, 2016)

Nice pickup! Beautiful little guy!


----------



## Toska (Mar 21, 2016)

Awesome. My first (and for now only) snake is a Bredli and she hasn't given me a single problem in the year I have had her.


----------



## ronhalling (Mar 22, 2016)

And now the fun begins, congrats on your first but i bet not your last scaly friend......he/she looks beautiful well done. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling


----------



## bipolar_bear (Mar 22, 2016)

I decided to stick with the enclosure I have just to see how the little fella copes. I got a different heat mat that's much cooler than the other and I have sheets of styrofoam that I can turn into feature walls to assist with regulating temperatures if I need too. The little noodle ended up being a bit bigger than I was expecting and is roughly 60cm, so I think the enclosure should be alright size wise. I'm happy to set up a click clack if it starts stressing at all but I just wanted to test this one out first.

- - - Updated - - -

Or girl! Hasn't been sexed yet  [MENTION=41642]Herpo[/MENTION]

- - - Updated - - -

Thanks @ronhalling! Definitely won't be the last, I'm already planning for others!


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 22, 2016)

We used an enclosure like yours for our first coastal when it was young, and found it didn't get a good temperature gradient.


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 23, 2016)

lovely snake  Always wanted one but they get too big for me


----------



## Murph_BTK (Mar 25, 2016)

Clean the enclosure out and change the water and bathing dishes. And BOOM the lil **** runs all the dirt and sand all through the clean dishes.. and looks at me as if to say WHAT??


----------



## Wally (Mar 25, 2016)

^^^ That python seems to have legs Murph_BTK. Wrong thread by any chance?


----------



## Murph_BTK (Mar 26, 2016)

Wally said:


> ^^^ That python seems to have legs Murph_BTK. Wrong thread by any chance?


Hahaha woops wrong thread


----------

